# ??? for Ball Jar Collectors



## psgen (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey All:
 Quick Question regarding:    (RB# 203) *BALL* (Dropped A) *IDEAL *(front) *PAT'D JULY 14, 1908* (Reverse)

 I have an example of a.......PT Ball Blue Jar (pictured below), while examining this jar I noticed an oddity and was wondering if anyone else has seen one with this mistake?  The "1" in the PAT'D Year......1908 is reversed
 Does this add to the value of the jar and if so how much ????


----------



## psgen (Jul 19, 2007)

Jar Reverse


----------



## psgen (Jul 19, 2007)

Date Close-up


----------



## bobclay (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi psgen,

 Neat find and good eye for spotting the reversed 1! There are literally hundreds of minor embossing errors on Ball jars...backwards letters or numbers aren't all that uncommon and usually don't increase the value much. The main reason for that is that these minor embossing errors didn't seem to matter to Ball, they just made them anyway. I've seen the J in July backwards and many other little screw ups in the embossing. Many times on the necks of the IDEAL jars they have WIRE SIDE, or BAIL HERE, or even BALE HERE and sometimes some of these letters are also backwards. Since everything had to be cut in reverse in the mould so it would be right reading on the jar, it was often easy to make something backwards. Since mould equipment is very expensive, Ball didn't seem to care about scrapping a mould for a small embossing error.

 In coins, an error like this would be worth some good bucks. In jars however, it's not that uncommon and unless a Ball collector really wanted it, would be worth little premium over book value for the jar. That said however, this particular error is not listed in the Redbook. (although alot of minor embossing errors aren't listed) The jar is a version of RB9 #203.

 If you wish to report this error for inclusion in future editions of the Redbook, you can go to the Ball Collectors Community Center (link below) then make a post in the Showroom Floor about it. 

Ball Jar Collectors Community Center

 Bob


----------



## bobclay (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all,

 Here is another Ball IDEAL with an unusual date error, the 9 is reversed in 1908.

Ball IDEAL Error is date

 Bob


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 22, 2007)

I have one with a nackwards "4" on the bottom. I like finding the errors!


----------

